# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Escumadores

## Julio Macieira

Qual e o melhor fabricante de ecumadores (Skimmers) disponiveis no nosso país ?

Esta é uma das grandes questões que se levanta a um inciciante a aquariofilia marinha.

Para o podermos ajudar na sua escolha de qual o melhor escumador coloque aqui as suas duvidas e faça a sua votação.

Caso falte alguma marca representativa no nosso mercado, por favor informe.
Apenas serão votadas as 10 marcas mais representativas.

Lembre-se que os resultados da votação são orientativos e que marcas consideradas inferiores podem ter boas soluções para o seu aquario.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Os skimmers da RED SEA aqui no Brasil é referência, só que o preço é muito salgado devido nossa economia.
Mais tenho um e não troco por nada......hehehe

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu votei aqua medic mas sem duvida o Deltec e H&S sao excelentes mas muito caros, pelo menos aqui na America. Este e o meu a trabalhar  :JmdEffraye:

----------


## Guilherme Pereira

eu tb votei aqua medic, pq tenho um e é mt bom
os deltec e os h&s tb o sao mas duvido que todos eles o possam ser, por exemplo tal como nas marcas de automóveis temos por exemplo um bom carro tipo nissan 300zx e temos outros modelos mais fracos tipo nissan micra, que tb continua a ser bom, mas mais fraco... por isso concordo que os melhores possam ser deltec e h&s, mas eles tb  tem modelos fracos e pode ate haver outras marcas com productos melhores, dentro dos mesmos preços.
por isso deltec e h&s nao sao sinonimo de serem melhores em todos os modelos, ambos sao excelentes fabricantes de escumadores em que os mais caros sao superiores a todos os outros. so que nem toda a gente os pode ter.
isto de um ser melhor q o outro tem mt q se diga, nao se pode comparar as marcas, tem sim de se comparar modelos de marcas diferentes e  de precos equivalentes. assim é que se faz a escolha de um escumador

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Gostaria da opinião de vocês sobre o seguinte:
Até agora não ouvi opiniões sobre os escumadores da RED SEA, qual a opinião de vocês sobre o modelo BERLIM standart?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá amigo Rinaldo  :SbOk3:  

Acho que a opinião por aqui, não difere muito da sua. É um bom escumador, o problema é mesmo o preço. Pr um preço mais acessivel podemos ter outros pelo menos tão bons se não melhores que esse dessa marca.

Não sei mesmo se o excessivo custo desse escumador justifica a opção de compra dele.



Nota: Nem vou dizer quem vai a frente do campeonato, acho que não ias ficar surpreendido.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Entendo perfeitamente o que você disse grande "guru", esta peça aqui também é muito caro.
Mais aqui, se você pensar em skimmers, temos que pagar um preço muito salgado como a água do mar!!!!  :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  

Nota: Sei muito bem que o glorioso leão está na frente.......por aqui estamos acretando o meio de campo.......vais demorar mais um pouco para engrenar os mosqueteiros.  :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
Eu votei Aquamedic porque è o que tenho no meu novo mini-reef de 98 lts. no de 500 lts tenho um ( DIY ) do qual não tenho tido razão de queixa. Até agora, o Aquamedic Miniflotor está a cumprir a função.
Abraço, Paulo

----------


## Nuno Ramires

Viva
Acho que seria de incluir na lista de marcas o Prizm. Até à data tem-se comportado de maneira eficiente (aquários até 400l), retirando muito "lixo". Apesar de ainda estar numa fase de criação de algas (3 semanas), não tenho tido razão de queixa.
Abraço

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Nuno

O escumador Prizm está na lista, Prizm é um modelo da Marca Red Sea.

----------


## Nuno Ramires

Ok Pedro, foi uma desatenção minha.
Obrigado

----------


## Mário Monte

faltam os prizm

----------


## Carlos Figas

eu votei na deltec pois tanho um e ele e um espetaculo ja uzei outros escumadores e nao tive os mesmos resultados ex redsea prizme para 1000l

----------


## Carlos Dias

Pois para mim o H&S não só cumpre plenamente as funções para as litragens que vêm referenciados como a nível de preço são os mais acessiveis.
Tenho um 110-F2000 e estou muito satisfeito.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Roberto, há quanto tempo é que não limpas o escumador???

Abraço,
Ricardo Rodrigues

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Esqueci-me de referir que a pergunta "Qual é a melhor marca de escumadores?" parece-me que está a ser mal interpretada. Deveriam ter sido feitas duas questões: 1) Que escumador tens no teu aquário? 2) Que escumador gostarias de ter no teu aquário?

Segundo os resultados expressos a marca de escumadores aparentemente "melhor" é a Aquamedic que desde 1999 nada tem investido para melhorar a performance dos seus escumadores face a marcas recentemente introduzidas no nosso mercado. 

Abraço,
Ricardo Rodrigues

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

No foto nao limpava a 9 dias mas depois de ler um topico no RC de anthony Calfo agora limpo a cada 3 dias e tenho notada uma grande diferenca.

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showth...hreadid=554786

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas,

Como alguns sabem, apenas utilizamos escumadores schuran, por opção própria.
Vou tentar justificar.

Razões:

1. Apenas usam 1 bomba 
     1.1.gasto energético baixo - muito importante para nós, uma vez que temos cerca de 20 a funcionar 24/24
     1.2. Facilmente adaptável à bomba de circulação eliminando a utilização de uma bomba só para o escumador.
2. As litragens recomendadas estão sobredimensionadas.
3. Estéticamente são (na minha opinião") dos melhores - tudo em acrilico.
4. Facilmente desmontável - limpeza simples.
5. Garantia de 5 anos em todo o material - Colagens à mão muito bem feitas.
6. Venturi realmente eficiente.
7. Sistema de 3 câmaras interno em que o outflow não tem microbolhas, tendo um tempo de contacto da bolha com a água superior a qualquer outro mecanismo.
8. Copo facilmente removível e de grande volume.
9. Melhor de tudo - Preço muito, mas muito bom.

Um abraço,
Brian

----------


## ANIMALWORLD

Boa tarde,

eu como logista estou plenamente de acordo com a lusoreef, nós aqui tambem só usamos schuram nos nossos aquarios peles mesmas razoes que apresenta o Brian.

o meu voto vai para schuram.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Julio

Podias tambem acrescentar os Aquacare, eu tenho 1 e antes de o adquirir mal conhecia a marca.

Já vi muitos H&S e Deltec a funcionar, e sinceramente acho que este escumador é superior as marcas acima referidas.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Ja e o segundo Deltec que tenho. Nao quero mais nada... apenas o comparo ao H&S e mesmo assim para mim os H&S fazem mais barulho. O meu Deltec 851 nen se ouve...  :SbOk:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

eu tenho um prizm da red sea e a te a data com muito comtemte com ele gostava de ovir openioes

----------


## João A Alves

Eu tinha um Deltec MC 600 e estava muito contente com ele, só que vou trocar de aquário, então comprei um V2 1500 da TMC viu a trabalhar na Aquamagia e gostei. Gostava de saber a vossa opinião sobre ele.

João Alves

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva Gil,
essa marca nunca ouvi falar. 
Já agora pode-se saber onde comprar e qual o preço?
Poderia estar interessado aquando da minha remodulação pois o que possuo agora, não me convence muito.

----------


## Jose.Silva

o deltec esta a frente


gostava de saber se eles são silenciosos ?

----------


## Ingo Barao

eu tenho um deltec mce 600 e comparado com a bomba de reposicao e bem silencioso :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Não sei qual o melhor, mas Tunze não é de certeza  :yb620:

----------


## willian de assis

> Os skimmers da RED SEA aqui no Brasil é referência, só que o preço é muito salgado devido nossa economia.
> Mais tenho um e não troco por nada......hehehe


po corintiano eu tenho um e acho uma bosta é um berlim para 1800 l h queria um mrc esse sim e ainda terei.

----------


## sergio rocha

Tenho um Tunze MasterDoc que é exelente, e mais, tive problemas com as bombas recirculantes, e a Tunze mesmo após um ano, fez a troca por novas e sem cobrança (pois tb havia detectado esse defeito em outros consumidores)

----------

